

Nikola Tesla: An alcohol-fueled history - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-03/drunk-history-nikola-tesla-father-western-technology

======
jacquesm
The title suggests that Tesla was a drunk, this is absolutely not true.

